
New high-tech laser method allows DNA to be inserted 'gently' into living cells - pjvds
http://www.sciencecodex.com/new_hightech_laser_method_allows_dna_to_be_inserted_gently_into_living_cells-117147
======
piqufoh
If this method really works it would be amazing for medical research. For
instance, you could take a cancer biopsy and pull out DNA strands for
individual cells. Using single molecule sequencing techniques we could then
map the change of the cancer across the biopsy and learn so much about how it
grows and transforms.

Current DNA extraction methods involve completely 'mincing' the cell and then
trying to separate the mush that you get left with. When dealing with single
cells this is far too clumsy! It sounds as if this new method would produce a
clean way to get the DNA out of (or into) cells.

------
JonSkeptic
Patient: "Will it hurt?"

Dr. Scientist: "Don't worry, I'll be gentle."

